# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  رحلة الى المتحف الزراعي المصري

## heba.amir

لعبت الزراعة دورا كبيرا فى التاريخ المصري وهى دائما تؤثر فى حياة المصريين من أيام الفراعنة حتى عصرنا الحديث. لذلك، لما للزراعة من أهمية قديمة ومستمرة في الحياة المصرية، قررت الحكومة المصرية خلال 1930 بناء متحف للزراعة. وقد تم بناء المتحف خلال فترة حكم الملك فاروق لخدمة غرضين أساسيين. وهي لتقديم معلومات زراعية وأقتصادية، وتسجيل تاريخ الزراعة على مدى فترة طويلة تمتد من عصور ما قبل التاريخ إلى العصور الحديثة. 

قصر الأميرة فاطمة ابنة الخديوي إسماعيل، تم اختياره للمتحف في نوفمبر عام 1930. وافتتح المتحف لأول مرة في 16 يناير 1938 وكان أول متحف من نوعه في العالم.















_الصور التالية هى صور مبنى واحد من 5 مبانى_ 

*قاعة تضم مجموعة من الطيور المحنطة*









*قاعة تضم هياكل عظمية لحيوانات من البيئة المصرية*







*قاعة تضم مجموعة من الحيوانات المحنطة*














*قاعات مختلفة
*








*زفة العروسة قديما*





*لبس الفلاحة قديما
*





أتمنى الموضوع يعجبم

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

لا تظهر الصور

----------

